

Magento Go is Shutting Down on February 1, 2015 - KTastrophy
http://go.magento.com/

======
kremdela
Interesting. There have been rumblings within the Magento community for some
time regarding the huge delays of Magento2 and general changes in the company
since it was acquired by Ebay. Good time to be BigCommerce or Shopify.

